# My reef tank...



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

These were taken with a rather old SLR. The shots are IMO hard to take, as you don't want a reflection from the glass...and you need to turn the pumps off so the coral doesn't sway around. Fish are sometimes difficult, as you need to focus directly on a small area and wait for them to pass in front.

Anyway, here are a few shots I had taken...

Copperband Butterfly









Yellow Tang


















Bubble Coral









Sun Coral









Open Brain Coral









Hammer Coral









Frogspawn Coral









Toadstool Leather









Picture of my in wall tank...


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow, absolutely gorgeous fish tank! I wish we had the time, patience and money to invest in a good salt water fish tank. They look so much better than a fresh water tank and there are much better looking fish that you can put in there. 

Great job with the pictures as well. It's hard to capture fish as like you said are constantly on the move and hard to focus on.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------

